# Bioshock by 2k Games



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 30, 2007)

I downloaded the demo of this new shooter last night and I have to say this is the absolute best shooter I have ever played. THe game just oozes with a creepy and very scary setting/atmosphere and there were times last night that I was genuinely freaked out by what I was hearing and seeing. This is NOT a kids game.

Now normally I hate shooters with a passion and avoid them completely, with the only redeeming quality I can see is if they ship with tools so you can make your own levels. Even that only holds my interest for a few weeks, however this game is different. Great story, unbelievalbe graphics and sound. THis one is a keeper!

Here is a link for the demo, you need to register to download the files however there are some free servers and this means no cost to you.

FilePlanet: BioShock Demo


----------



## yimchan (Aug 30, 2007)

I completely agree, it's going to be a strong contender for game of the year. It's not too short either so no disappointments tbh! Need to update my PC a bit though haha


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 31, 2007)

Get's a bit samey-samey after a while, that's my only whinge.
Great set design.


----------



## Green (Sep 24, 2007)

This has been generally touted as an amazing game, full of brilliantly-crafted atmosphere and true gameplay immersion. I thought it was over-rated, tbh. A very good game, no doubt, but more like 85% than the 95% scores I've been seeing.

The world is excellently thought out, and has more depth (ha ha) than most other games of its type, but I found that all the levels were much too same-y, and there were only about 4 or 5 different types of bad guys in the entire game. Yup, after an hour, you've seen them all. The only way they are differentiated later on is that some of them are (fairly inexplicably) harder to kill than they are earlier on.

I also thought that about half of the plasmids were boring, and ended up sticking with the same stock of 4 or 5 throughout the second half of the game. They touted this game as having amazing choice when it came to how you killed the baddies (you can shoot them, you can freeze them, you can electrocute them, you can use a turret on them, you can do this or that), but we've been able to do this since Jedi Knight (at least!). Sure, you can use the bees on them, but why bother, when they're so easy to kill using the electricity/shot gun combo? ZAP, BANG, dead.

Also, the whole "audio diary" thing has been done before, and at least in FEAR, it fitted into the world better. I found it hard to believe that all these bigwigs in Rapture were dropping audio diaries left, right and centre.

Anyway, still a very good (and beautiful, thoughtful) game, but since it was one of the ones I upgraded my PC for (the others being Crysis, Orange Box and Assassin's Creed), it was a little disappointing. And the twist was *****.

Ah well, Crysis demo out tomorrow


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2007)

Green said:
			
		

> the others being Crysis, Orange Box and Assassin's Creed


 
I must say, that's a brilliant list and great reasons to upgrade. Kudos to you!

Methinks I might download the *Bioshock *demo, just to see how it runs. Whilst it looks like a good game, I've not really been that bothered about it since it was announced. Not my type of game.

And I'll definitely download the *Crysis* demo tomorrow, if only to see if I can run it at max settings.


----------



## Hypes (Sep 24, 2007)

I got Bioshock on the 360 and though I'm not a huge fan of SP shooters, this was a wonderful game. Just sucked me in to the end. It's not the ultimate game of all time, but if the FPS genre compels you, there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to enjoy the ride. Same as with Gears of War. Neither of them have the epic staying power of the Half-Life franchise, but are more like those enjoyable summer blockbusters.

And the Orange Box is going to be excellent - the TF2 beta is so much fun it's beyond words.


----------



## Green (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah crap, Crysis demo delayed for a month 

Crysis demo delayed until Oct 26 -- spurred by Halo effect? - Joystiq

A month? This just says to me that the originally planned date was nothing but marketing bull.


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

seems very repetitive, gets boring after awhile of playing it..


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Heaven forbid you play other FPS's then. Like Halo 3 etc which are usually very repetative.

Bioshock is Game of the Year for me.


----------



## Ginkus (Oct 4, 2007)

BioShock is awesome. The stroy, atmosphere, weapons, plasmids, all of it. Awesome.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 5, 2007)

I seem to be stuck at the part where I have to use telekinesis to grab a bomb from one of the bomb throwing bad guys and use that bomb to blow open a door or clear some debris. I just don't seem to be able to get the guy in the right place throwing the bomb, either that or my coordination is so poor I just can't seem to do it...*sighs*


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2007)

It doesn't matter where the guy is, cos you can just grab it, turn, and let it go  Perseverence... or however you spell it.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 28, 2007)

I downloaded the *BioShock* demo last night, along with *Crysis*.

Installed it. Got it running. Spent five minutes changing the settings. Finally started. Five minutes in, I'm stood at the door, on the strange building, the fiery wreck slowly sinking behind me. I look through the door, into the pitch black interior... and quit.  I hate dark places!

I might play it again in a few days, and whack the gamma up as much as I can.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 28, 2007)

Bioshock demo, eh?

Care to share, Lenny? I really want to try that game, after the interesting stories my friend told me of it. Mayhap if I enjoy the demo, I'll keep invading his house and play on it (like I mean to do with Resident Evil 4 which he recently acquired )


----------



## Lenny (Oct 28, 2007)

The link's at the start of the thread. I think it still works.

*checks*

And yes it does.

Might take you a few hours to download - it's nearly 2gb.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 28, 2007)

Duh, so it is.  All righty then. Thanks. I'm shirking all reading and/or work tonight so I can wait a couple of hours, I reckon


----------



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2007)

I really want this game to come out on PS3. I am surprised they don't bring it out, it's just an added gold mine for the developers.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 29, 2007)

Ho ho. Just you cross your fingers and hope! PC games on Sony PS3 using Game Streams: bad for Xbox 360 on Product Reviews Net

I've joked for a very long time that with the PS3's power, you could install Linux, run Wine, emulate Windows and, if there were such a thing, run an Xbox 360 emulator and play 360 games on the PS3.

Seeing as most of them go to the PC as well, though, it looks like with the above linked technology, if it ever comes into use, you can play the games on your PS3 a much easier way!  Bring it on!

---

Still too scared to enter the building.


----------

